# Ft. Myers Beach Snook???



## orion

I will be in Ft. Myers Beach 7/24-7/31 on family Vacation and was looking for a fishing report on beach snook fishing..

Thanks for any help...

Rillo


----------



## Taterides

Saw a few inside the first bar last week. They were being picky. Just not the same as last year.


----------



## orion

Thanks for the info. Been going to captiva for bunch of years and always did well. Started going to Ft. Myers last year and caught a few one real big girl but was wondering how they were after the freeze problems.
The picture was a fish from captiva a few years back caught it on a storm lure but mostly fish livies.


----------



## vise_master

u should always support the belly of a big snook like that [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


----------



## orion

I was waiting for the support the belly comment it's the only picture of a beach snook I had. 

Support the belly... Support the belly.. Ect....

Sorry cheech....


----------



## floridanative1028

Its not polite to release a big girl like that without tickling her first either.  It facilitates reproduction


----------



## orion

If I do that is it considered cheating?

Wife might get pissed.


----------



## Swamp

> I was waiting for the support the belly comment it's the only picture of a beach snook I had.
> 
> Support the belly... Support the belly.. Ect....
> 
> Sorry cheech....


Don't take it too personally people are still very worried about snook stocks after this years freeze and want as many to survive as possible.  I know I cringe when I think of the way I've handled a whole bunch of fish in days gone by. Now I know better and try my best.


----------



## skinny_water

> I was waiting for the support the belly comment it's the only picture of a beach snook I had.
> 
> Support the belly... Support the belly.. Ect....
> 
> Sorry cheech....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take it too personally people are still very worried about snook stocks after this years freeze and want as many to survive as possible.  I know I cringe when I think of the way I've handled a whole bunch of fish in days gone by.  Now I know better and try my best.
Click to expand...

Can we add don't drag through sand either... cause that's just as bad.

Fish are here on the beach. In all the same spots. They are about a month behind. We are spotting groups of 3-6 juv size at a time. These guys are much faster, and eat smaller. Look around schools of glass minnows will be your best bet.


----------



## orion

thanks for the info. but that is not sand its breading gettin her ready for the frypan...


----------



## orion

listen up fellas I am just loking to get some information before I go on a family vacation, not everyones opinion on how to hold or handle a fish so keep your stupid commentary to yourself......

If I wanna hear bitchin and moaning Ill talk to my wife.

by the way she ate good!!!!

Rillo out...


----------



## skinny_water

> listen up fellas I am just loking to get some information before I go on a family vacation, not everyones opinion on how to hold or handle a fish so keep your stupid commentary to yourself......
> 
> If I wanna hear bitchin and moaning Ill talk to my wife.
> 
> by the way she ate good!!!!
> 
> Rillo out...


You posted the pic....

[smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif]


----------



## Swamp

> listen up fellas I am just loking to get some information before I go on a family vacation, not everyones opinion on how to hold or handle a fish so keep your stupid commentary to yourself......
> 
> If I wanna hear bitchin and moaning Ill talk to my wife.
> 
> by the way she ate good!!!!
> 
> Rillo out...


Done. I'll keep my stupid commentary to myself. You could have mentioned you planned to release into a frying pan to start with. Best of luck on your trip.


----------



## orion

here you go guys everyone feel better now...


----------



## orion

obvoisly the frying pan comment is a joke thought that I needed to lighten up the mood. I think that all if not most of the people that are on these boards know how to handle a fish and we share pictures to make the posts better.

By the way I subscribe to the PUT and TAKE ( put back most of em and only take what your gonna eat fresh never freeze) That way you can tell the wife you need to go fishing for more food...


----------



## orion

by the way the guy in the back ground of the second picture is my brother in law and he had hair when I caught the fish in the first picture. 

the second pic is from Fort Myers beach 2009... she was swimmin in close with half her back sticking out and I must have made 10 casts before she ate...


----------



## DuckNut

PM me...don't want to put in open forum


----------

